

Do you let employees leave their names in code on your web site? - winternett

What's your company or agency's policy on allowing employees to leave their name/developer comments that identify themselves in code they write for you?<p>Specifically on public facing applications and web sites, and I'm not talking about on a credits page, I mean on inline comments and/or script/page header comments. Is it OK for your employees to leave their names in your code?<p>For me, than answer is NO. ;)
======
winternett
I don't because a lot of times they have used code written by other people. It
opens you to suits for stolen producer credits etc...

People are shifty.

I think I'd be pretty upset if I found someone had slapped their name on my
code and then put it on a web site like CNN. It looks like CNN doesn't allow
any comments with names at all, I looked through their source files...

I'd like to find out if there's a Federal policy on names in code for
Government websites....

------
madhouse
Most of the code the company I work for produces is open source, which
naturally has comments, along with our public git repository, with all the
developers' names and whatnot.

Though, for a company that does not do open source, the answer in most cases
is probably a big no.

------
dstik
This has been prohibited at every place I've ever worked.

------
younata
why not? It won't affect the end product at all (especially if it's a
comment), why not let them have their fun?

